# Crossdressing curiosity????



## MakeupByMe (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok So I am Just wondering How our MUT crossdressers Feell out in Public "Dressed" are you comfortable? Or do you even go out in public "dressed"? How do your SO deal with it? Why do I ask?...........

Well I had/have A very good paying CD customer (for MU) I was hired long ago By this Female Photographer To do MAkeup for a CD photoshoot she said "were looking for someone to do Beauty/glamour Makeup for the cd model Kinda Megan fox look" I was happy for this paying gig I totally waited till last minute "Uhm Cd Model? whats a CD?" she than said Cross dresser .....Oh ...My Thoughts (Heck yes I Can really show off my skills So excited) so When I finally met him This big Man (Tall) I thought he was one of the lighting guys lol Anywas I did the MU &amp; he threw on a corset dress , wig, jewelery,nails &amp; was transformed into SASHA He love it so Much &amp; couldnt believe his Makeup &amp; He would not stop Thanking me for being so comfortable with his "style" I joked with him "Honey I never discriminate against Money lol Whatever no big deal ppl are ppl M moto is you stay out my bussiness I'll stay out yours you do what makes you happy" After that He became my Loyal good paying customer ever single friday night Now Heres my issue Everytime he comes to get his makeup done hes hiding in a huge jacket Hes looking over his shoulder &amp; asking a billion questions About what my family or neighbors think of a Man coming to my house &amp; a Woman leaving!! I always say "oh nobody says a thing besides who cares nobody has a right to talk" &amp; every friday its the same ol paranoia thing It seriously takes up almost 2 hrs with his questions &amp; trying to hide in my house till the neighbors go inside (I want to say dude time is money ) Plus I found out the woman photographer is his Girlfriend &amp; She photographs drag shows &amp; He The CD is always saying things like "Oh shes busy photographing Her F*G's" It bothers me That hes so uncomfortable being himself &amp; doesnt want anyone to judge him yet he uses Mean terms when it comes to gay guys!!!!

So This just brings my Curiosity to CD's &amp; their comfortability Do you guys Get this Paranoia Or do you say This is my style &amp; F you if you dont like it?


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

Personally... I've been crossdressing since I was 7.. Don't really know why.. The first time I went out "enfemme" was in high school... And some in college but then after getting married and having kids I put it on the shelve for a long time.. it reimerged 6 years ago and since then I regulary go out in public dressed... And have had no issues with the general public..

And I know I'd don't pass 100%.. And I don't really care either. For me its 95% attitude and 5% looks.. If you have an attitude that projects that you belong there, dressed as you are.. Then no one gives you a second look..

Oh and I'm usually the only person in the mall or store in a skirt or dress.. I don't want to "blend into the crowd". And I don't care what others think of the way o dress.. Not that I'm over the top.. Stylish and tastful and realistic.. Its just something I enjoy doing.. Its something I'm driven to do..


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats so good Karen!!! I like that you own it ! How does your family deal with it?


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

And... Speaking of changing. I've gotten very good of going into public unisex restrooms male and coming out female.. And visa vera.. And some people see me coming and going. Big Widw eyes.. I think its a hoot.. Lol. I don't have any paranoia.. I assume everyone knows and if they don't fine. If they do fine too..


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

My wife is not a big fan.. But as long as I keep it out of her face she is a happy girl.. And loves me.. The kids don't know because she doesn't want them to know... I think a lot of people at work know. Our senior VP the other day said "if I catch you wearing and shoes like that" pointing to a pair of zebra heels this girl had on... And I get "your such a girl" a lot. But everyone treats me with respect and I'm the go to "guy" at work when things need to be done.


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Way to go, Karen!


----------



## Darla (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought this story was fabulous. I really like it when my partner does my makeup. We can sit around like a couple of girlfriends just hanging out. I'm not much for going out then but who knows maybe someday.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 20, 2010)

This is a very interesting thread. I have a question for any CD's? Why are there so many more men to women CD's than women to men CD's?

I met a few girls that dressed like guys in college and they were just seen as tomboys or some were butch style lesbians.

Oh and also when I was in my college dorms there was a guy who wore guy clothes but with girl stuff mixed into it. Like he would wear a regular tshirt and some jeans, but wear high heel boots, or on another occasion he wore a womans jogging suit with a mens undershirt and some men's running shoes. Was he a cross dresser, since he wasn't in full on CD gear?


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

On all the crossdressing forums.. Its 95% Male to female crossdressers vs F2M's.. Don't really know why.. In part I think that women can wear male like clothing without any repercussions.. Whereas men can not wear womens clothing.. So it could be women that wear maleish clothing don't really consider themselves crossdressers.. ??

As far as what's crossdressing and what's not.. Its an individual thing.. Lots of M2F's wear womens jeans and tops daily but you wouldn't know it without looking at the labels.. To me if you can't tell it's womens clothing then its not crossdressing.. Lol. That's why I own no womens jeans.. Only a couple pair of dress slacks that I refuse to wear unless its 20 degrees below zero! I've heard m2f's say "ohh I wore womens jeans out in public and got away with it! Duhhhh. Cause no one can tell!!

If I'm going to dress up and do the makeup and then hair.. And go out enfemme... No one is going to have the slightest question as to what gender I'm presenting! But that's just my personal preference..


----------



## Darla (Jun 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is a very interesting thread. I have a question for any CD's? Why are there so many more men to women CD's than women to men CD's? 
I met a few girls that dressed like guys in college and they were just seen as tomboys or some were butch style lesbians.

i just think it is so much more socially acceptable; for women to wear men's clothes than vice versa. just not fair!


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah but if it were socially acceptable... I'd have to get a new hobby like bank robbery or secret agent! Part of the excitement of crossdressing is that is something that in not accepted.. At least to me..


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Karren, you look great! I find it's terrible when people judge others for doing something that makes them happy. 
I don't know why it's so taboo... am I too liberal?!


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes you are and stop it right now! Must be that strict Canadian upbringing? I always thought that imitation was the geeatest form of flattery... But most women don't see it that way and most men get really angry to think that they are attracted to a guy in a dress! Lol.


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 20, 2010)

very interesting thread!!! I once had a friend who had a sister but after a few years i find out that shes a man! i dont mind it at all what so ever i find it that some CD look better then women they can really put some makeup on and have amazing bodys! i have a gay friend who lives a couple of houses down from me he dose not CD but man i wish he would he would be a lovely girly! lol

Karren? plz forgive me if it not my beez waxz lol but how old are your kids? why dosnt your wife like it?


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes you are and stop it right now! Must be that strict Canadian upbringing? I always thought that imitation was the geeatest form of flattery... But most women don't see it that way and most men get really angry to think that they are attracted to a guy in a dress! Lol.



I just think if someone is happy then I'm happy for them. Oh, I can see how men would react.


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very interesting thread!!! I once had a friend who had a sister but after a few years i find out that shes a man! i dont mind it at all what so ever i find it that some CD look better then women they can really put some makeup on and have amazing bodys! i have a gay friend who lives a couple of houses down from me he dose not CD but man i wish he would he would be a lovely girly! lol
Karren? plz forgive me if it not my beez waxz lol but how old are your kids? why dosnt your wife like it?

I don't mind talking about it at all.. Our kids are 20 and 24.. And the reason she doesn't like it is because she didn't kniw when we got married... Back then everyone considered it a perversion (most probably still do) vs a life style choice or even something genetic... And she found out 4 years ago when I accidentally left some fem things out.. Was a rough couple years but we made it through.. So she did not sign uo for this and I do not blame her attitude towards it at all... She wants a husband not a girl friend and that's what she's getting.. 
Crossdressing isn't something I choose to do.. I have to do it.. It overly complicates my life and if I could choose just one gender and stay there it would make things so much easier.. But it does make my life more exciting for sure! Lol.


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 20, 2010)

what happens when your children do find out? you should tell them so they can grow up knowing its ok, rather being in high school and people saying mean thing cause you know how teens can be??

just a thought, but i think its awesome that you are who u are!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think there are actually more "cross dressing" women than men (as in more women dress as men, then men dress as women). Women go out in men's clothing all the time but it's just very socially accepted so labels aren't put on it.


----------



## Darla (Jun 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think there are actually more "cross dressing" women than men (as in more women dress as men, then men dress as women). Women go out in men's clothing all the time but it's just very socially accepted so labels aren't put on it. as i said before my feelings exactly

Originally Posted by *thekifchicksami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what happens when your children do find out? I nver told my kids and I'm glad i didn't. I had debated it and a true friend talked me out of it. I don't know that the information would have ever helped them and I am sure they might have used that against me in the heat of an argument (they're older teens). 
I don't know that it would have taught them different values as for whether it was ok or not. This is one area I think we did a really good job with our kids. We taught them it not acceptable to pass judgment on someone based on the color of their skin, their religion, the clothes they wear, their sexual persuasion or a number of other things like that. So far they have not exhibited any negative behaviours in this area so I am proud of this.

Now my spouse and i are parting ways (not over crossdressing at all) and I think the decision not to tell them is fine. Its not like i ever crossdressed around them.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *thekifchicksami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what happens when your children do find out? you should tell them so they can grow up knowing its ok, rather being in high school and people saying mean thing cause you know how teens can be??
just a thought, but i think its awesome that you are who u are!

We don't tell because that's how my wife wants it and I honor her wishes... And they know who I am.. A loving caring father who would do anything for them.. I always say... Who I am and my happiness is independent of the clothes I wear..


----------



## Annelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think there are actually more "cross dressing" women than men (as in more women dress as men, then men dress as women). Women go out in men's clothing all the time but it's just very socially accepted so labels aren't put on it. I see a tomboy as somebody who doesn't want to wear makeup, throws her hair up easy (ponytail), and jeans, a t-shirt, and sneakers, more into rough housing/sports, will wear a dress and perhaps tinted chapstick for a special occasion, like a wedding. (dresses more out of convenience than out of trying to cross dress) I wouldn't label this person as a cross dresser though.
I see a female crossdresser as somebody who wraps bandages around her bust to try to make herself look flat, has a shorter more "butch" haircut, and work boots. very baggy pants to hide a waist/hips. refuses to wear a skirt (ever), and will show up to a wedding in a nicer pair of slacks. not necessarily into sports or rough housing, but can be. (dresses more out of the avoidance of feminine clothing than out of convenience)

on any random day, the average person might not notice much of a difference between the two women described above.

I think there are more women cross dressers than people notice, but I don't know if there's necessarily more female cross dressers over men. I think there has to be a conscientious thought and effort to dress the other gender for it to really count as cross dressing.

Kind of like (completely my own personal feeling) I think that male cross dressers would be more wanting to put on a pair of pantyhose than your typical female. (For a girl, it's uncomfortable, expected, doesn't ever stay in place, or fit well...but for a cross dresser it'd be part of the the whole outfit, which is part of what they want to do.)

I dunno, this entire post is completely from my own thoughts and opinions and I honestly have little to no personal experience in people's feelings of cross dressing from either side, so hopefully it doesn't offend anyone lol.


----------



## Karren (Jun 21, 2010)

Just rereading your post again Monet and have to add one more thing... Or two.... A lot of crossdressers see themselves as just regular people and that what they do is so normal for them yet the see other crossdressers as strange or perverts! Lol many are very bigoted towards other groups... Almost resentfly... I admit to some of these feelings and I have been uncomfortable in a room with other crossdressers which probably sounds kind of strange? I kind of liken it to "just because we like to wear the same clothes, doesn't make us all the same and isn't a good basis for friendship". And were not.. There's a huge diversity amungs crossdressers... Why they dress and sexual preferences.. It boggles my mind.. And that's the main reason there is like no main crossdressers liberation front.. Imho.. Were just too fragmented and 80% are off hiding in their closets! Lol.

Personally I'm lucky because I have no issues with who I am and don't need any kind of support toi "find myself". I'm now a woman trapped in a mans body or have this driving force to find out why I'm like this.. I really don't care why since even if I knew it wouldn't change a thing... So it would be a waste of my time... I don't push this on anyone... I don't see this as such a wonderful thing that everyone should try... Its a royal pain most of the time and complicated as hell.. But I accept that its not going away and embrace it and have moved on.


----------



## Karren (Jun 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kind of like (completely my own personal feeling) I think that male cross dressers would be more wanting to put on a pair of pantyhose than your typical female. (For a girl, it's uncomfortable, expected, doesn't ever stay in place, or fit well...but for a cross dresser it'd be part of the whole outfit, which is part of what they want to do.)

I dunno, this entire post is completely from my own thoughts and opinions and I honestly have little to no personal experience in people's feelings of cross dressing from either side, so hopefully it doesn't offend anyone lol.

I hate pantyhose!! Thigh highs are my stockings of preference!! Lol. But your right... Crossdressers adore stockings, Slips.. Girdles.. Corsets... Lots of vintage lingerie.. And with a hobby like mine I don't offend easily.


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 21, 2010)

Karren you are such a grate husband and father! You just dont think about yourself and you are ok with your wifes wishes i think thats so amazing!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 22, 2010)

Gotta say I really LOVE this thread... it's so informative and it's awesome to hear about how people are living their lives the way they want to, doing what they want to make themselves happy but still giving their all to their families and the rest of their lives. Way to go!


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2010)

Well its not 100% the way I want... But If I can find any free time that I can claim for myself... Else its family and work and everything else comes first..

I'm just so glad that my wife doesn't divorce me because of all the money I spend and all the time I waste....... playing ice hockey!! Lol. You want to talk about an obsession... Anyone can dress like a girl but to shoot the puck between the goalies pads and score the wining goal in overtime.... Oh yeah!!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 22, 2010)

Darla- Im so sorry to hear you &amp; your wife are parting ways I wish you the best Im sure it must be hard for whatever reasons your parting ways1!!!!!

Karren- Thanks for sharing how you dont really consider you &amp; all other crossdressers a "group" I understand how some still may find other "Groups" or others



references" awkward even though they themselves may not really be in the "norm" I just feel you should give ppl the same respect you expect Like I never judge my client for his "Style" &amp; I always try to encourage him to not Have negative thoughts of himself But than it upsets me when he gives negative comments of gays or of Men that find him attractive when hes dressed like a woman lol But i guess he just has some learning to do IDK

But thank you Darla &amp; karren For sharing your feelings &amp; stories


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Like I never judge my client for his "Style" &amp; I always try to encourage him to not Have negative thoughts of himself But than it upsets me when he gives negative comments of gays or of Men that find him attractive when hes dressed like a woman lol But i guess he just has some learning to do IDK ) He must be one of those slutty crossdressers?? Hahaha. Just kidding. I have long ago abandoned judging anyone (except maybe those slutty CD's.



) .... Personally I'm flattered when some guy whistles at me even though I'm not attracted to them at all... 
As long as your not hurting anyone or breaking the law.. Your business is just that.. It still amazes me that people that live on the fringes of society can be so bigoted towards others... Maybe its just because they are s mad that society doesn't accept them and they do others! Don't really know.. Lucky for me I don't really care if people don't like the way I dress..


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 22, 2010)

^^^Wow thats a good hypothesis actually I never thought that maybe hes so against others since ppl may be so against him !!! Your awesome karren I love that your you &amp; dont give a sh** what others think!!!! LOL Slutty cd's What about slutty Ppl in general lol jk


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd take a slutty girl over a slutty guy in a mini-skirt and fish nets any day! Lol.

Our world is way too complicated for sure... Its well know to us that in general gay guys don't like crossdressers because they like guys.. I've even chatted with gay guys who crossdressed and were afraid to come out of the closet and tell their gay partner... Lol.

Its a mixed up muddled up shook up world except my Lola.. La la la la Lola!


----------



## Darla (Jun 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Darla- Im so sorry to hear you &amp; your wife are parting ways I wish you the best Im sure it must be hard for whatever reasons your parting ways1!!!!!





Thank you Monet!


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

I crossdress and I do go out in public completely dressed frequently. I do not own any guy clothes. I wear skinny jeans although I would love to be able to find skinny jeans with a long rise so if anyone knows where I might find some please let me know. I love makeup and i do quite well although I would love to find a female to do my makeup for night/club wear. I am always open to new ideas. I know there are tuts on here but I am the type of person that learns hands on. So if there are any females that live in the south western Pennsylvania area that might be interested in doing my makeup I would so appreciate it. I am very easy to get along with and I am a "real" person. It does take a lot of work to look like a female especially when you are born male but I really love it. The thing I hate about getting ready is removing my body hair. I have Italian in me and I have thick coarse body hair. I love using Nair for my body hair. If I use a razor on my thighs I get cut all the time because I have what I call "chicken skin." I have these littler bumps on my thighs especially on the inside of my thighs and if I use a razor the razor cuts them right off and I bleed. So I use Nair with baby oil and it works like a charm but I go through a bottle and a half on my whole body. So, yeah that's the part I really hate. Hair...so-so...I have naturally curly hair which I don't like. I feel that people with straight hair are lucky because if you feel like curly hair you can just curl it and if you want straight hair just wash it and blow dry and go. But with my curly hair which has always been fine but I have a lot of it, is a real pain to straighten. It takes forever to straighten not to mention my hair is almost to my waist. There are times I admit I get lazy and just do nothing except put my hair in a ponytail. When I do that I don't look very female at all so I don't wear makeup during those times but like I said I always wear female clothing because I have no other clothes and don't want any guy clothes. Ok, I'm gonna go for now...if anyone has any questions or would like to get to know me better or if you live near me and would like to become friends....please let me know. The only thing is I don't get along well with men so I really would rather have female friends. Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow and hope to make some friends here!


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

Karen...just wanna say you look very pretty!


----------



## Joan_CD (Feb 19, 2011)

I just came across this thread. I go out every day as a female, either alone or with my wife. Knock on wood, I have never had a problem. But, I also dress age appropriate. And I don't wear a wig. My hair is natural and I think that's a really big help. My main giveaway is my voice. I try to raise pitch a bit. But of course it's still a bit deeper than a womans. But I learned inflection, verbiage and being Italian I have the hand gesturing genetically, LOL. I feel far more comfortable as a woman. I am heterosexual and married for 35 years.


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 20, 2011)

Joan,

As far as your voice goes, you could always say you used to be a heavy smoker! LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *Joan_CD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just came across this thread. I go out every day as a female, either alone or with my wife. Knock on wood, I have never had a problem. But, I also dress age appropriate. And I don't wear a wig. My hair is natural and I think that's a really big help. My main giveaway is my voice. I try to raise pitch a bit. But of course it's still a bit deeper than a womans. But I learned inflection, verbiage and being Italian I have the hand gesturing genetically, LOL. I feel far more comfortable as a woman. I am heterosexual and married for 35 years.


----------



## Joan_CD (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol. Take a puff... It's springtime! I tend to talk softer and haven't had any problems yet. I think my inflections and words I use tend to offset the tone.


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh good...would love to hear you. I used to have no problem speaking but lately I've been having trouble. I have a really bad back and been in a lot of pain lately so maybe that's why.
 



> Originally Posted by *Joan_CD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol. Take a puff... It's springtime! I tend to talk softer and haven't had any problems yet. I think my inflections and words I use tend to offset the tone.


----------



## amandag (Mar 5, 2011)

This is a great thread.

Personally I am a crossdresser.  Love it.

I have gone out in public.  Its wonderful just to me, I really don't care what others thing.

I don't dress all the time, wish I could, but work and family obligations are important to me. 
But the last time I dressed it was for the entire weekend.  I went to a couple of salons on a Friday night and Saturday.  Got all done up.  Hair, makeup, nails.  It was a blast.


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 12, 2011)

Since this thread has revived, I'll throw my long-winded, potentially boring-to-tears two cents worth too. Here's my personal soap opera.





I got married young, I was 21, my wife 20. I told her about my crossdressing several months before the wedding and suggested that we might want to reconsider getting married, as she didn't react well at all. I probably should have told her sooner, but it was the early 1970's and it just wasn't discussed back then, but she had dressed me as a woman for Halloween the year before and clearly enjoyed it, so I thought she would be cool with my revelation. Wow, was I WRONG. She let me know in no uncertain terms that we would get married and that I would not crossdress anymore, and since I was young, in love and didn't yet know that gender identity stuff is forever and won't be ignored, I agreed. I went cold turkey for a couple years after getting married, but eventually brought the subject up again, as I felt like I was dying inside, and was again met with a brick wall of resistance: there was no option for any sort of compromise. We lasted about 4 years and divorced.

I've stayed single since then as I didn't want to go through that Hell again, as it really hurt. My wife responded to my crossdressing by having an affair on the side, and it really crushed me. As a kid, I was beaten by a neighbor lady and also my father for crossdressing when I was 5 or 6, so I already had esteem issues over dressing, and the failed wedding and my wife's cheating added to them, big time. I still have esteem issues.

I did eventually get to the point of going to support group meetings when I was 24, and things improved significantly. But I still had a problem: I'm 6'5" tall in my bare feet, so I wasn't about to fool anyone if I went out in public, so I never did that much. When I went out, it was almost always at night to go to support group meetings and activities or to go to a friendly nightclub or bar. I've been out in the daytime maybe two or three times, and they mainly involved driving to some event for the community. Driving in my car didn't take that much courage, although I nearly freaked once when a cop car pulled up right next to me at a stoplight. I was sure I was going to be dragged from the car and beaten or something. To my relief, nothing happened, of course.

My days of going out a lot were from the late 1980's through 1999. Beginning in 1998, I began spending more and more time at my father's house helping him with things around the house as his health began declining. By 2000, I was spending way more time at his house than at my apartment, and his health issues got worse, so he and my brother asked me to move in with dad and take care of him full time. I did that until 2004 when he passed away at age 90. Since I wasn't out to my family, I again suppressed my feminine side while I took care of dad, and since he passed, it's been a huge struggle to get back to where I was before I moved back in with him. I buried my real self so deeply, I've had trouble uncovering it again and dealt with depression. It's also been a struggle for me to recover from watching up close as my dad slowly fade away for four years.

Now I'm at a point in life where I'm no spring chicken anymore, and I'm totally fed up with not dressing the way I want to, so I'm contemplating trying some daylight excursions even though I know I won't be fooling anyone. All I want now is to be tolerated, and given how the world has changed in respect to trans issues, I think that may be a realistic goal. I need to work on my presentation a bit, as I'm older and heavier now. I don't want to look ridiculous. I had a straight guy laugh and point at me once back when I used to go out nightlifing, and it really hurt, don't want to repeat that. But on the bright side, I had several people tell me that I was beautiful back then, so I guess I ought to concentrate on that instead of the one a**hole who ridiculed me.

Now, I just want to work out a presentable, tastefully dressed late middle-aged female look that's appropriate. And I'm working on losing weight, that's a biggie for me. I can't fit into a lot of my old clothes, so it's calorie-counting time.

But the look is the relatively easy part. Getting the nerve to let the world know about me is the really hard part that I'm working mightily on. 





I've always wished that I could just go about my business dressed the way I want to like Karren and other brave souls, and I'm working on getting that mindset as my own. Karren, you're truly an inspiration to me! I want to grow up to be just like you. 





But enough downer stuff. In the last few months, the clouds have begun lifting and I'm feeling my old self coming back. I used to LOVE experimenting with makeup, bought WAY too much back in the good, old days, played with it a lot, and I'm getting back into that again, just not to the point of excess. I'm feeling quite upbeat currently, and hope things will continue getting better.

Carol


----------



## Lori_TG (Mar 13, 2011)

Dear Carol,

I read your story and wow! I really feel for you. I am so sorry your life was what is was. I can relate somewhat in a different way. Instead of my wife not accepting it was my kids. I have a set of twins. A boy and a girl. They are now 23 and not living at home. When they were my daughter always told me she had no problems with me dressing as I did so 24/7. We, I thought had fun...matching outfits, getting our hair done together, etc. My son said he didn't have problems with it either and we all as a family went to therapy. The therapist said they were very well adjusted. When my son was in about 9th grade he blew up at me one day saying he never had a REAL father and he didn't agree with my lifestyle. So then I stopped dressing around him cause I felt uncomfortable. My daughter, well, it's a long story with too much to type but she short version is she got with a guy that wasn't right for her and brainwashed her against her family. She left home in her senior year in high school to move in with the guy and his mother. She sent me an email saying how she thought I was weird and that she wished I was a "normal" father. Anyway, it left me depressed and all kinds of thoughts went through my head. Now that the kids are gone I can dress whenever I want to except when I go to my son's house. All, I can do is move foward and do the best I can. If you ever need someone to "listen" I am hear. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since this thread has revived, I'll throw my long-winded, potentially boring-to-tears two cents worth too. Here's my personal soap opera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Lori,

Thanks so much for the kind words, they are greatly appreciated! Sorry to hear that your kids can't handle you being who you are. I too have 2 kids, not twins, a 37 y.o. son and a 35 y.o. daughter. My son doesn't know, my daughter does, as she lived with me for a while at the height of my going out back in the '90's, so when she moved in, I figured it was time for the talk. She took it fairly well, and used to raid my makeup all the time, and I even got to show her a few makeup tips and tricks. I didn't dress around her, and she never asked to see how I looked, so I didn't push anything on her.

If I'm in the need for a sympathetic ear, I will keep you in mind, and feel free to contact me if you ever need to talk to a kindred spirit.





Carol


----------



## Lori_TG (Mar 15, 2011)

Awww Carol you are very welcome! Anytime you need to talk either message me here or email me at [email protected]. I don't always have the answers but I promise to listen!
 



> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Lori,
> 
> ...


----------



## Beckie (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel the same way Daria...! I don't care if I go out, but....... maybe someday.


----------



## jlp0370 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have crossdressed as long as I can remember and cannot imagine a life without it.  Unfortunately, my wife does not support this part of me but I still try to be as ladylike as I can at all times and I dress every chance I get and I get out.  That hasn't happened much lately but I think about it every single day.  I truly enjoy my femininity and wish I'd had the courage in my early years to tell my parents and then just be myself but I was scared of beaing beaten to death.  Dad was a firm disciplinarian who I did not dare cross.  He was (is) a big man and I am blessed with being the smallest male on both sides of my family for many generations and I have been told by many that I look and am built just like my Mother.  So, I am usually confident when I go out; I simply try to be myself and it has worked for me so far!

I have two wonderful daughters (17 &amp; 21).  I think they both know about my fem side by stumbling into things I didn' t intend for them to find but we've never talked about it. 

I feel for you Lori; I would have to walk a mile in your heels!  I hope you get to live the joy you seek!

Hugs,

Jen


----------

